# State your position on the 2007 prospects



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

This thread is to put your name on the line and state your position on the 2007 prospects in one place. List the prospects you place in the following categories. This way we all have one place to look back and laugh.

*Future Stud* :dpepper:

*I really like these guys* :rock:

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:

*Future Bust* :upset:


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

*Future Stud* :dpepper: : Greg Oden, Al Horford

*I really like these guys* :rock: : Joakim Noah, Corey Brewer, Julian Wright, Jeff Green, Al Thornton, Acie Law, Josh McRoberts, Marco Belinelli, Rudy Fernandez, Javaris Crittenton, Rodney Stuckey, Dominic McGuire, Derrick Byars, Petteri Koponen, Wilson Chandler, Jared Dudley, Reyshawn Terry, Ivan Radenovic, Dashaun Wood, Mohammad Abukar, Rashaun Freeman, Stephane Lasme

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling: : Mike Conley, Jr., Yi Jianlian, Spencer Hawes, Thaddeus Young, Nick Young, Morris Almond

*I don't like these guys* :sigh: : Aaron Gray, Sean Williams, Glen Davis, Marcus Williams

*Future Bust* :upset: : Kevin Durant, Jason Smith, Marc Gasol, Daequan Cook, Brandan Wright


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

[*Future Stud* :dpepper: : Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Javaris Crittenton, Thaddeus Young, Al Horford

*I really like these guys* :rock: : Brandan Wright, Al Thornton, Acie Law, Derrick Byars, Aaron Brooks, Alando Tucker, Arron Afflalo, Jared Dudley, Ivan Radenovic, Sean Singletary, Taurean Green, Sean Williams, Morris Almond

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling: : Joakim Noah, Corey Brewer, Jeff Green, Spencer Hawes, Nick Young, Josh McRoberts, Marco Belinelli, Glen Davis, Reyshawn Terry, Tiago Splitter, Nick Fazekas, Daequan Cook, Rudy Fernandez,

*I don't like these guys* :sigh: : Mike Conley Jr., Julian Wright, Yi Jianlian, Marcus Williams

*Future Bust* :upset: : Jason Smith, Ante Tomic, Marc Gasol, Kyle Visser


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Great idea. :clap2: 

*Future Stud* :dpepper: : Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Al Horford, Nick Young, Corey Brewer, Mike Conley

*I really like these guys* :rock: : Julian Wright, Acie Law, Rodney Stuckey, Sean Williams, Morris Almond 

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling: : Yi Jianlian, Al Thornton, Joakim Noah Spencer Hawes, Thaddeus Young, Ante Tomic, Gabe Pruitt, Marco Belinelli, Morris Almond, Rudy Fernandez, Taurean Green, Petteri Koponen

*I don't like these guys* :sigh: : Jeff Green, Jason Smith, Tiago Splitter, Daquean Cook, Derrick Byars, Dominic James. Brandan Wright

*Future Bust* :upset: : Josh McRoberts, Glen Davis, Marc Gasol, Alando Tucker, Kyle Visser, Wilson Chandler, Arron Afflalo, Devon Hardin


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Oden and Durant
*I really like these guys* :rock:
Horford,Green,Conley,Julian Wright,Thad Young, Nick Young, Brewer and McGuire
*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Jason Smith,Crittenton,Cook,Brandan Wright and Derrick Byars
*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Yi Jianlian, McRoberts
*Future Bust* :upset:
Noah,Belinelli,Gasol,Aaron Gray


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I need to scout the lower part of the draft more, so I'll have many players missing.

*Future Stud* :dpepper: : Kevin Durant, Greg Oden

*I really like these guys* :rock: : Corey Brewer, Brandan Wright, Al Horford, Thaddeus Young, Marcus Williams, Mike Conley Jr., Sean Williams, Arron Afflalo, Marko Thomas

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling: : Julian Wright, Yi Jianlian, Al Thornton, Tiago Splitter, Rudy Fernandez, Marco Belinelli, Glen Davis, Jared Dudley, Alando Tucket, Marc Gasol, Spencer Hawes, Acie Law, Ante Tomic

*I don't like these guys* :sigh: : Joakim Noah, Jeff Green, Aaron Gray, Nick Fazekas

*Future Bust* :upset: : Javaris Crittenton, Josh McRoberts


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

*Future Stud* :dpepper: Greg Oden (not a Shaq or Hakeem, but a better Mourning in his prime that will be an important cog for many title teams), Thad Young, Al Horford (Emeka Okafor 2), 

*I really like these guys* :rock: Kevin Durant (Can't decide if he'll be an all-time great or a bust...I don't think he'll be in the middle), Al Thornton, Julian Wright (fav. player in this draft), Jeff Green

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling: Yi Jianlian (don't really know anything about him. Neither do any of you), Corey Brewer, Brandan Wright, Nick Young

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:Mike Conley Jr., Joakim Noah, Spencer Hawes

*Future Bust* :upset: Threw these guys in the above lists... but Brandan Wright, Kevin Durant, Corey Brewer, and Yi Jianlian are all guys who I could see flaming out and/or not ever reaching their promise. (Worst case for Kevin Durant is Rashard Lewis, actually, so "bust" is relative. I just see a lot of Rashard Lewis in Durant)


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This thread is to put your name on the line and state your position on the 2007 prospects in one place. List the prospects you place in the following categories. This way we all have one place to look back and laugh.

*Future Stud* :dpepper:Oden, Durant,Wright,Stuckey,Horford,

*I really like these guys* :rock:Crittenton, Young, Hawes, J.Wright

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:Conley,Jason Smith,Noah, Splitter


*I don't like these guys* :sigh:no one really

*Future Bust* :upset:depends on whos taken very highly um, I can see someone reaching for Splitter, and him pulling a Fran Vasquez.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
just oden and durant here.

*I really like these guys* :rock:
al horford, mike conley, and corey brewer as good nba starters. jeff green, joakim noah, al thornton, and nick young as good 6th-7th men(though could end up as starters too).

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
yi. i just don't know enough about him. brandon wright, crittenton, thadeous young, and daequan cook. all have the tools to be good, but just not sure about them.

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
i don't like julian wright in most situations but in a few he could be very good.
law is a backup pg. don't see much happening with hawes, mcroberts, gray, or splitter.

*Future Bust* :upset:
pretty much the guys i don't like.

i expect a lot of disappointment in this draft relative to draft position. it's been talked up as being deep, but really i see two stars, several starters/good bench players, and other than that not really a whole lot. i see 8-9 players that i am confident with have good roles on teams and then there are the 4-5 potential guys. and that's about it.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Outside of Oden , Durant and Conley ...

I really really like Thaddeus Young and Nick Young.

And to a lesser extend Al Horford, Al Thornton, Tiago Splitter and Yi.

I wouldn't bother with anyone else in the draft and rather trade.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

People will call me crazy but I think Durant will be a bust, especially for what people are expecting. He'll be good but nowhere near what he's being hyped up to be


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

eymang said:


> People will call me crazy but I think Durant will be a bust, especially for what people are expecting. He'll be good but nowhere near what he's being hyped up to be



YES! That's what I've been saying.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Future Stud* Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Al Horford (not a game-changing stud on the level of an Oden, of course, but I can easily see 20-10 production out of him down the road)

*I really like these guys* Nick Young, Rodney Stuckey, Al Thornton, Thaddeus Young, Derrick Byars, Mike Conley Jr., Corey Brewer

*I'm neutral on these guys* Brandan Wright, Yi Jianlian, Joakim Noah

*I don't like these guys* Josh McRoberts, Julian Wright

*Future Bust* Tiago Splitter


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Future Stud* :dpepper: : Greg Oden, 

*I really like these guys* :rock: : Mike Conley, Jr, Al Horford, Corey Brewer, Petteri Koponen, Yi Jianlian, Tiago Splitter, Arron Afflalo

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling: : Nick Young 

*I don't like these guys* :sigh: : Derrick Byars, Julian Wright

*Future Bust* :upset: Joakim Noah and whoever Mitch Kupchak drafts.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I going to take risks with my prospects here.

*Future Stud* :dpepper: : 
*Greg Oden
Kevin Durant*
*Jeff Green* (From what I'm seeing so far combination of athleticism, basketball smarts and skill could be a very good makings of a star)
*Al Horford* (I see him as a solid 20/10 go to post guy in league for long time)

*I really like these guys* :rock:
*Yi Jianlian*(I like what I'm seeing and reading so far but could very well be over hyped)
*Corey Brewer*(Good solid player and excellent defender but will not be great as some would have thought)
*Mike Conley 
Alando Tucker*(will be picked low maybe second round but will be a steal)

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling: 
*Joakim Noah
Julian Wright
Al Thornton
Thaddeus Young*

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
*Daequan Cook *(watching him in pre-draft camp was like watching a lost kid who accidentally put on a jersey and wandered into the court and yet scouts are so high on him, I just don't see it)
*Jason Smith
Aaron Gray*

*Future Bust* :upset: 
*Spencer Hawes *(Yes!!! the second coming of Chris Mihm)
*Brandan Wright* (Great Athleticism, skill was a little bit over hyped and has absolutely no drive, perfect recipe for a bust)


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Greg Oden, Kevin Durant

*I really like these guys* :rock:
Al Horford, Brandan Wright, Al Thornton, Nick Young, Josh McRoberts, Corey Brewer

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Yi Jianlian, Julian Wright, Spencer Hawes, Javaris Crittenton, Jason Smith

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Mike Conley Jr., Joakim Noah, Arron Afflalo, Jeff Green

*Future Bust* :upset:
Acie Law IV, Thaddeus Young, Kyle Visser, Nick Fazekas


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Greg Oden
Kevin Durant

*I really like these guys* :rock:
Al Horford
Joakim Noah
Jeff Green
Al Thornton
Nick Young
Thaddeus Young
Rudy Fernandez

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Brandan Wright
Corey Brewer
Spencer Hawes
Javaris Crittenton
Jason Smith
Derrick Byars

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Yi Jianlian
Julian Wright
Mike Conley Jr.
Josh McRoberts

*Future Bust* :upset:
I only call busts based on where teams take them. Value of the pick is almost as important as player selected when deciding who is a bust.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Ahh fun...

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Greg Oden, Kevin Durant

*I really like these guys* :rock:
Corey Brewer, Al Horford, Nick Young, Brandan Wright, Rodney Stuckey, Acie Law, Sean Williams

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Julian Wright, Yi Jianlian, Mike Conley, Spencer Hawes, Thaddeus Young

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Joakim Noah, Josh McRoberts, Daequan Cook

*Future Bust* :upset:
The guys I don't like, plus Jeff Green and Aaron Gray


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Kid Chocolate: uh-oh.........

Looks like Rawse did pretty good


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

its too early to judge
we should be bringin up a similar thread from 2004 draft right now


----------

